# Bead Boxers



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey all

I have the bead boxers on my 10' columbia box's and am having a hell of a time using them...check that getting them to work properly...I am guessing its not them its me...

I have constructed some teflon slides that i attached via the blade screws and they will move out of the way when not needed, or i can activate them when i am using the bead boxer's so that the front of the box stays were i want it...a guide if you will..
I have to give it a try tomorrow, but am wondering if anyone else is having a bit of a problem with bead boxers and how do i correct it..

Thanks

J:blink:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have them and they suck. It is not you.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

How are the boxes on No-Coat?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

They are a little hard on No Coat, but they work great on Strait Flex Big Stick. And the Big Stick is faster to put on. But nothing beats No Coat on inside corners. Then run it with two inch then three inch nail spotter.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> They are a little hard on No Coat, but they work great on Strait Flex Big Stick. And the Big Stick is faster to put on. But nothing beats No Coat on inside corners. Then run it with two inch then three inch nail spotter.


 
Hmm what about the paper bead? Bead X or you can get it at HD or Loews.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> They are a little hard on No Coat, but they work great on Strait Flex Big Stick. And the Big Stick is faster to put on. *But nothing beats No Coat on inside corners.* Then run it with two inch then three inch nail spotter.


You saying you use no coat on inside corners? I hope you mean Inside off angles? I use tape on all 90's? I couldn't see the cost benifits for using no coat on inside corners....


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

AARC Drywall said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have the bead boxers on my 10' columbia box's and am having a hell of a time using them...check that getting them to work properly...I am guessing its not them its me...
> 
> ...


I wounder if you can use Blue Line flatbox cornerbead guide and put it on other boxes.:shifty:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/BlueLine_USA_Corner_Bead_Guides_NEW.php


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry Preacher, I misled you. I just use No Coat on off angles. You're right, it would be a bit pricey to use on all angles.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Al Taper said:


> Hmm what about the paper bead? Bead X or you can get it at HD or Loews.


I've tried the paper bead like USG with the paper and strip of metal. They are hard to box. The Strait Flex is so rigid and easy to coat. Hard to beat. We use the bucket hopper you can buy from them. Put the mud in it and run the bead through it, it puts the mud on and stick it on the wall and roll it out. Ready for a coat of mud. Not messy at all. I thought it would be before I tried it. Good stuff. Fast way to put beads on. I'd say half the time of staple or nailing on metal. And they don't crack out from carpenters putting on trim.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> I wounder if you can use Blue Line flatbox cornerbead guide and put it on other boxes.:shifty:
> http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/BlueLine_USA_Corner_Bead_Guides_NEW.php


 
That is what i thought...i made a temp guide, based on the blueline ones
have to try them out yet...but i think it will work...will have to make ones out of teflon. or plexi glass...will post if they work.


Jay


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

AARC you need me to come up there and show you how to run things....:w00t:

I have and always will use a hawk and trowel to load bead......


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Preacher17 said:


> AARC you need me to come up there and show you how to run things....:w00t:
> 
> I have and always will use a hawk and trowel to load bead......


 
That would be great...just built a new home....company is always welcome...._I'll get the steaks out...BBQ tonight...:clap:_


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> That would be great...just built a new home....company is always welcome...._I'll get the steaks out...BBQ tonight...:clap:_


 
Your aware that its -6 out around here right.... dam new houses we are on have no heat... we have a 220 heater in on and propane in the other.... really starting to suck here......


----------

